# The King of Ludicrous Lawsuits



## Theoretical (Apr 1, 2009)

A complaint about a prisoner civil rights violation, nothing more. 

Jonathan Lee Riches, South Carolina Prisoner sues the following 57 pages worth of defendants, to name the highlights.


President Bush
Vice President Cheney
Fruit-Roll-Ups
Hitler
Venus Williams
The Queen of England
The NIKKEI
Tony Danza
Jose Padilla
The Vatican AND the Pope
13 tribes of Israel
Venus WIlliams
Nordic Gods
the Statue of Liberty
Scientology
The Garden of Eden
The Holy Koran
The Doobie Brothers
The Gay Pride Parade
Wierd Al Yankovich
The Liberty Bell
Tsunami victims
The Holy Grail
and many more
http://www.citypaper.net/articles/2006-04-13/NC_FP_Lawsuit.pdf


----------



## QueenEsther (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh my!


----------



## Galatians220 (Apr 1, 2009)

Tony Danza should be sued! And sued good! *Like somebody means it!!!* 

I could write a heck of an amicus brief for Weird Al, though, sorry to say... 

Why didn't he just name as party defendants, "Martin Luther... Phil and Don...? 

Margaret


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 2, 2009)

weird


----------



## Theogenes (Apr 2, 2009)

This guy's got way too much time on his hands....oops, I guess he is a PRISONER and time's all he's got....


----------

